# cables



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, 
New to forums and to AV in general. After I move I would like to set up a home theatre system. What kind or brand of speaker cables are recommended?


----------



## Zeverin (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

I would start to say that this question will lead to some disagreement. But in my modest opinion, I would not recommend any brand. Just chose something that fits your pocket and you will be pleased with the results.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

monoprice ftw - good quality, reliable business, dirt cheap.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

12 gauge twisted pair is the best speaker cable you need. Monoprice, and others have this stuff. You can also use just straight 2-conductor 14 gauge for short runs, say less than 20 feet.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

It depends on your speaker impedance and length you need to run. THIS article is a good one...Scroll down to the "Wire Table"


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Monoprice, period.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, I ask about cables because I'm in the process of buying a new home, and if some walls go up, I would like to put some cable there so its easy setup later on. My other question is, I see that some people have setups where they have cable box, receivers and DVD players in a closet located pretty far from there TV. I can imagine long speaker runs are no problem and same with cable box, but what wires do they use for long DVD (blu ray) runs?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Long HDMI cables are often used, but you'll want to give it a shot before you go through the trouble of running them through the wall. You can also use a pair of Cat5e with baluns for exceptionally long runs.


----------



## guynoir (Nov 24, 2010)

You will be fine with #12, or if you have shorter runs, #14. Don't bother with esoteric cables or materials, spend your money on what's at either end of the wire, that's where the sonic difference will be real.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for the resonse, now to go into the receiver section for some advice.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Speaker wires can have long runs without problem, especially if you use large gauge such as #12. Cables that carry weaker signals - such as HDMI - usually don't do so well at runs over 50 feet. Best to keep all your sources fairly close together and to use 3 or 6 foot cables to interconnect. One 50 foot HDMI cable can run from your receiver to your TV or projector, if necessary. I sure agree that Monoprice sells great cables for every purpose.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Just stay away from expensive cabling, it's unnecessary. Others have posted good suggestions, another would be Radio Shack's lamp cord.

As a side note about putting up new walls:
Instead of running wiring that you "might" need for later, I would have the electrician run 1" pvc conduit with empty boxes in the walls. When you determine what equipment and wiring is needed, then you can run the wiring through the conduit. If your wiring needs change, you can always add, take out, or change the wiring easily.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would go farther and say if running conduit go ahead with 2" as HDMI is a pain to run through 1" if there are any bends/turns.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Good point.
My pvc conduit just goes straight up into the attic, hardly any bending.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> Good point.
> My pvc conduit just goes straight up into the attic, hardly any bending.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> Just stay away from expensive cabling, it's unnecessary. Others have posted good suggestions, another would be Radio Shack's lamp cord.
> 
> I completely disagree with this statement. Better cabling does make a difference vs. cheap wire, even cheap 12 ga wire. I'd consider good quality in-wall cabling if I was wiring my new home. Brands like Audioquest, Kimber, Tributaries, MIT and so many others will make your system sound better and your picture look better. If your home is being built now is the time to do it right. Too many folks spend 10's of thousands of dollars, even $100K or more on their electronics, then cheap out on the cabling to connect the components. Just my 2$.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> gdstupak said:
> 
> 
> > Just stay away from expensive cabling, it's unnecessary. Others have posted good suggestions, another would be Radio Shack's lamp cord.
> ...


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

This subject is already covered in 'Ten Biggest Lies:'
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/9024-ten-biggest-lies-audio.html


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> This subject is already covered in 'Ten Biggest Lies:'
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/9024-ten-biggest-lies-audio.html


Yep covered and recovered over and over again.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, and anyone spending 100k on electronics probably would have three architects hired to decide where to put the titanium conduit.


----------

